# Parking sensor control unit



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Looking into a wee mod, but before I dismantle anything, does anyone know if the control unit is accessible from behind the boot trims, or is it a rear bumper off job?


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

A plan view puts it (Item 24) behind the boot lining in front of the rear light.


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Ta - might have a poke around tomorrow


----------



## kiddy31 (May 12, 2012)

Out of interest what is the mod?


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Patience....


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

OPC


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Yup - test installation of an optical parking sensor capable control unit taken from an A3

I've obtained a new control unit which is supposedly capable of controlling 4 rear and 4 front parking sensors, as well as being capable of displaying optical parking information on the RNS-E head unit. The TT of course does not have front parking sensors fitted, and the unit fitted to the TT is only capable of controlling 4 rear sensors.

If this is to work, I will need to fit the new control unit, recode it to suit the TT, and also change some coding on the RNS-E. The result should be similar to what Toshiba showed from his R8 - an optical display of the rear parking sensor distances. It won't show front parking distance, as there are no front parking sensors on the TT of course.

Test installation tonight went OK - removed the boot panel side trim, and the cabling from the existing control unit is plug and play. New control unit is selectable from VAGCOM, however VAGCOM didn't have a label file for the particular control unit I have, but I've managed to work out what the coding _should_ be to allow proper functionality

Ran out of time tonight to finish the coding, and wil try again tomorrow night

If it works, great - I'll write up a description for others to follow


----------



## Gizmo68 (Feb 26, 2012)

It would be interesting to see what car will be displayed on the RNS E, I assume it will be an A3?


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Yeah, that's one risk, and I'll see what happens tomorrow


----------



## Gizmo68 (Feb 26, 2012)

What controller do you have, is it a 8P0 919 283 D?


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

My TT has 8P0 919 475 M fitted as standard, a shared TT/A3 part number

I've picked up an 8P0 919 475 E which should be capable, and I believe 8P0 919 475 N is also capable


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

The graphic comes from rns, data from the sensor.


----------



## Gizmo68 (Feb 26, 2012)

That will be great then if the TT has it's own graphic (I have seen the car specific settings in VCDS) my main concern though was because the TT was never designed to have OPS there may be no graphic display of a TT... I hope this is not the case as it will be a great mod.


----------



## wawa79 (Jan 29, 2010)

phope said:


> Yeah, that's one risk, and I'll see what happens tomorrow


I can't wait for yoru feedback: I have ordered a 8 channels ECU (8p0919475H) and all the stuff to fit front PDC on my TTS (harnesses, button, sensors)... It's not a big issue to have an A3 on the display if the tweak works! :mrgreen:


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Pissing down with rain tonight = not going outside to play with the wiring


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

No luck tonight with the coding - have emailed the controller maps and adaption channels to Ross-Tech to see if they can help shed any light on what is required


----------



## wawa79 (Jan 29, 2010)

phope said:


> No luck tonight with the coding - have emailed the controller maps and adaption channels to Ross-Tech to see if they can help shed any light on what is required


Did you read this thread: http://audiforum.us/threads/2010-rns-e-optical-parking-system-not-displaying.12311/? It seems to explain how to code ECUs


----------



## wawa79 (Jan 29, 2010)

After fighting one day with my brand new 8K PDC ECU (8P0 919 475 N, the latest 8k version for front+rear PDC), the harness from Kufatec and its undocumented pin assignment... I GOT FRONT/REAR PDC+OPS WORKING!! 8)

In RNS-E (ECU 37), I successfully changed coding. 0x?xxxx: add 2 to the "?" digit to unable Optical Parking System. Trying my original ECU (option 7X1: 4K rear only), I did not get any OPS at this step
After wiring the new 8K PDC ECU, I spent hours trying several instructions from various forums with no success: the PDC (ECU 10) was rejecting all codings and reporting a "Non-coded ECU" fault. Because the ECU was not recognized by Ross Tech VAG-Com software, coding was a little blind testing...

And don't ask me why (I don't even know myself), I tried Coding 100008 and the PDC ECU accepted the coding and my RNS-E started displaying the expected PDC graphic, including an Audi TT picture when rear gear is engaged or when I press the PDC button.

I ran the harness from the trunk to the dashboard and to the front bumper quite easily. Now I need to drill the front bumper to fit front sensors (not very confident in doing this by myself) and find a nice place for the PDC switch (it's an A3 8P switch so no way to install it OEM). The switch is currently hanging below steering wheel... :?

Here is a picture of my RNS-E display.


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

That's interesting - has this been done on your car?


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

wawa79 said:


> Here is a picture of my RNS-E display.


Where is the picture?


----------



## wawa79 (Jan 29, 2010)

YoungOldUn said:


> wawa79 said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a picture of my RNS-E display.
> ...


Sorry for teasing. I am not used to attaching pictures here. I edited my first post and added it


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

wawa79 said:


> Sorry for teasing. I am not used to attaching pictures here. I edited my first post and added it


Thank you, it looks good


----------



## wawa79 (Jan 29, 2010)

Had an idea to avoid drilling the bumper: I have installed the side sensors onto the front grilles, just over the fog light. Once painted in black, they will be unnoticeable. 8)

It required drilling holes with a dremel tool to fit sensor and connector, but it is only a 20EUR risk (cost of one grille) instead of a bumper repair (or replacement) cost. In addition, after I removed the bumper to install the sensor harness, it looks tricky to drill the bumper to fit the sensors. 

I'll be drilling the plate for center sensors on Friday. Pictures to come one all is installed / painted...


----------



## wawa79 (Jan 29, 2010)

Retrofit nearly complete: I just miss the L1RR spray to paint the interior sensors the same color as the single frame grid.

Side sensors are on the fog light grids. I finally installed the interior sensors onto the single frame grid using some sensor holders of the Passat. I was afraid of drilling... They fit perfectly in height. Just some Dremel work on the side and on their back.


----------



## Gizmo68 (Feb 26, 2012)

wawa, did you have, and did you use the OE rear sensors before this retro-fit?

Someone (who is pretty knowledgeable about all VAG parts) has said the OPS sensors are different to the OE acoustic ones fitted from the factory??

phope, have you progressed any with yours?


----------



## wawa79 (Jan 29, 2010)

Gizmo68 said:


> wawa, did you have, and did you use the OE rear sensors before this retro-fit?
> 
> Someone (who is pretty knowledgeable about all VAG parts) has said the OPS sensors are different to the OE acoustic ones fitted from the factory??
> 
> phope, have you progressed any with yours?


I only retrofitted the front PDC: I already had OEM rear sensors and I did not change them. But I upgraded the PDC ECU to a front+rear version.


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Not had time, I'm afraid - was at Audi Driver International last weekend


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Update on this:

Have tried several codings over the last month or two, when I have had time to get into the car and plug in the new controller

My coding _should_ be 101008 for a S-Tronic equipped car, and have also tried 100008 that wawa79 was able to use,

Both codings are accepted by the controller, but so far, no success with the optical parking display :?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

have you turned on the function in RNS? 
thats only half the coding you've done there (ie the sensor)


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Yup - turned on in the RNS-E as well


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Whats the controller version and i'll check my coding for you?
All i had to do was the 2 on RNS and bingo, pop'd up on both the R8 and the Q5


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

The parking sensor unit I am attempting to code is 8P0 919 475 E, which should be OPC capable. It does accept codings of 100008 and 101008










The RNS-E is 8J0 035 193 D with a current coding of 0619725 - changing the 3rd digit to either 2 or 3 has no effect


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Yeah 3rd digit to 2 for OCS - i dont have the R8 with me today so I can't look, but im sure its 2.
Did you do a system reset via vagcom after setting it?

I'll go and look at the parking sensors now on the Q5 and post the numbers.


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

I did, but will try again tomorrow- way too dark here, and I keep getting strange looks from the neighbours when I go out wearing a LED head torch to dismantle the boot :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I can imagine...









I'll check the R8 tomorrow.


----------



## Gizmo68 (Feb 26, 2012)

Tosh, what car was the screen shot above taken from?

My coding *was* 00000B (yes *B* not *8* ) this is also the same as another 60 plate TDi TT I have scanned), I am assuming the TDi TT is B and petrol TT is 8??

I have previously changed the coding to 10000*B* (and also as it is now 10000*8*)

The RNS-E is coded for OPS - 0630725 (this *was* 06*1*0725)
This is on a 4K Controller *5J0 919 475 A* which I know for certain is suitable for OPS on rear sensors (only) as I have scanned a couple of Octavia's fitted with this controller and both have OPS from the factory.

As I stand at the moment I have: 
OPS controller 5J0 919 475 A, fitted to the car, coded to 100008 (correct coding for OPS) 
The RNS-E also has OPS enabled (1 changed to 3)

Rear parking sensors work as they did before (acoustic only) but no OPS, I intend to leave the car coded like this for a while as I have read that NHN has coded OPS controllers before that despite the OPS not working once coded, they have 'come to life' several hours later, I have also 're-booted' the controllers several times (locked the car for several minutes)

My latest scan as of a few minutes ago:

Saturday,12,January,2013,17:53:48:22041
VCDS Version: Release 11.11.5
Data version: 20121222

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Chassis Type: 8P0
Scan: 01 03 08 09 10 15 16 17 19 22 25 2E 37 42 44 46 47 52 56 61
77

VIN: TRUZZZ8J5B100**** Mileage: 51830km/32205miles

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
10-Park/Steer Assist -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
22-AWD -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
2E-Media Player 3 -- Status: OK 0000
37-Navigation -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: Malfunction 0010
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
47-Sound System -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
61-Battery Regul. -- Status: OK 0000
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (J623-CFGB) Labels: 03L-906-018-CFF.clb
Part No SW: 03L 906 018 DT HW: 03L 906 018 DT
Component: R4 2,0L EDC H22 7766 
Revision: 42H22--- Serial number: AUX7Z0J6FNG0SW
Coding: 00190012042700080000
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_ECM20TDI01103L906018DT 003004
ROD: EV_ECM20TDI01103L906018DT.rod
VCID: 7F06B60BE6AB65E0586

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0 0 0 0 1

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 8J0-614-517.clb
Part No SW: 8J0 614 517 B HW: 8J0 614 517 B
Component: ESP MK60E1 0010 
Revision: 00H60001 
Coding: 0083827
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
VCID: 2C5CB1478F5D2E78AD4

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: None
Part No SW: 8J0 820 043 BB HW: 8J0 820 043 BB
Component: J255 Klima 1 Zone 0110 
Revision: 00H09006 Serial number: 00000001157900
Coding: 1049620
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
VCID: 67D60E6B563BCD20806

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 8P0-907-063.clb
Part No SW: 8P0 907 063 H HW: 8P0 907 063 H
Component: BCM PQ35 H 106 0615 
Revision: 00106 AD 
Coding: 46000B2FA033F120A070C9E421008182527A57AA1120C128010846400045
Shop #: WSC 73430 790 00088
VCID: 39729813B00F8BD0262

Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 8J2 955 119 A HW: 8J2 955 119 Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB
Component: Wischer AU354 H08 0070 
Coding: 00FD10

Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 8K0 910 557 HW: 8K0 955 559 A Labels: 8K0-955-559.CLB
Component: REGENLICHTSEN H04 0003 
Coding: 02492C

Subsystem 3 - Part No: 8J0 951 177 
Component: DWA-Sensor H0 H03 0030

Subsystem 4 - Part No: 1K0 951 605 C
Component: LIN BACKUP HO H05 1501

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 10: Park/Steer Assist (J446) Labels: 5J0-919-475.clb
Part No SW: 5J0 919 475 A HW: 5J0 919 475 A
Component: PARKHILFE 4K H11 0005 
Revision: --H11--- Serial number: 32901205800211
Coding: 100008
Shop #: WSC 73430 790 00088
ASAM Dataset: EV_EPHVA14SKxxx0000 001001
ROD: EV_EPHVA14SKxxx0000_SK35.rod
VCID: 336EAA3B9A637180ECE

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 8J0-959-655.lbl
Part No SW: 8J0 959 655 HW: 8J0 959 655 
Component: -t Airbag 9.43 H03 0020 
Revision: 93H03002 Serial number: 0036K004JZJK 
Coding: 0011636
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
VCID: F9F2D813B08FCBD0E62

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 8P0-953-549.lbl
Part No SW: 8P0 953 549 K HW: 8P0 953 549 K
Component: J0527 H37 0070 
Coding: 0004041
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
VCID: 4688E3EF31F1F4285B0

Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: E0221 H06 0030

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 8J0-920-xxx-17-MY8.clb
Part No SW: 8J0 920 980 R HW: 8J0 920 980 R
Component: KOMBIINSTR. VDO H01 0590 
Revision: D0H01003 Serial number: 2246J003000582
Coding: 0261409
Shop #: WSC 00640 210 18008
VCID: 4084F5F713D5DA1861C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 7N0-907-530-V1.clb
Part No SW: 8P0 907 530 A HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H33 5304 
Revision: H33 Serial number: 140710F1001657
Coding: E9A21F0650061204004101
Shop #: WSC 73430 790 00088
VCID: 3162A033A87F43909E2

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 22: AWD Labels: Redir Fail!
Part No SW: 0BR 907 554 B HW: 0BR 907 554 B
Component: Haldex 4Motion 3017 
Coding: 0000005
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 448CF9E707CDC638454

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 8J0 920 980 R HW: 8J0 920 980 R
Component: KOMBIINSTR. VDO H01 0590 
Revision: D0H01003 Serial number: AUX7Z0J6FNG0SW
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 4084F5F713D5DA1861C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 2E: Media Player 3 (R199) Labels: 8T0-035-785.clb
Part No SW: 8P0 035 785 HW: 8P0 035 785 
Component: SG ext.Player H08 0100 
Revision: 00000000 
Coding: 020202
Shop #: WSC 01236 758 00200
VCID: F4ECE92757EDB6B8B54

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation Labels: 8E0-035-192-RNSE.lbl
Part No SW: 8J0 035 193 D HW: 8J0 035 193 D
Component: RNS-E PU EU H05 0200 
Revision: 0000011S Serial number: AUZBZ7KD401438
Coding: 0630725
Shop #: WSC 73430 790 00088
VCID: 2B5EB25B8A532940A4E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 8P0-959-801-MAX3.lbl
Part No SW: 8J8 959 801 H HW: 8J8 959 801 H
Component: Tuer-SG H04 0101 
Coding: 0004725
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
VCID: 4280FFFF1DD9C808778

1 Fault Found:
00941 - Exterior Mirror Retract Motor; Driver Side (V121) 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit
*(THIS IS DUE TO THE CAR BEING WIRED FOR AUTO FOLDING MIRRORS) *
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb
Part No: 8J0 909 144 J
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 236 3001 
Revision: 00H17000 
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
VCID: 37769E2B461B9DA0D06

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System (J525) Labels: 8J0-035-223.lbl
Part No SW: 8J0 035 223 F HW: 8J0 035 223 F
Component: Audi TT Amp5K H04 0164 
Revision: -------- Serial number: BP208393357282
Coding: 030101060002
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_AudioAmpli5ChannBNO1 003010
ROD: EV_AudioAmpli5ChannBNO1.rod
VCID: 27564E6B5EBB0D20406

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MAX3.lbl
Part No SW: 8J8 959 802 H HW: 8J8 959 802 H
Component: Tuer-SG H04 0101 
Coding: 0004724
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
VCID: 438EFAFB02C3C1007CE

1 Fault Found:
00942 - Exterior Mirror Retract Motor; Passenger Side (V122) 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit
*(THIS IS DUE TO THE CAR BEING WIRED FOR AUTO FOLDING MIRRORS) *
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 8E0-035-192-RNSE.lbl
Part No SW: 8J0 035 193 D HW: 8J0 035 193 D
Component: RNS-E PU EU H05 0200 
Revision: 0000011S Serial number: AUZBZ7KD401438
Coding: 0630725
Shop #: WSC 73430 790 00088
VCID: 2B5EB25B8A532940A4E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 61: Battery Regul. (J840) Labels: 1K0-907-534.clb
Part No SW: 8P0 907 534 HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: Batt.regelung H33 5304 
Serial number: 140710F1001657
Coding: 030201FE
Shop #: WSC 73430 790 00088
VCID: F4ECE92757EDB6B8B54

Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 8X0 915 181 HW: 8X0 915 181 
Component: J367-BDM H07 0140

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone Labels: 8P0-862-335.lbl
Part No SW: 8P1 862 335 HW: 8P1 862 335 
Component: FSE_256x BT H41 0650 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: 00000005215636
Coding: 0011422
Shop #: WSC 73430 790 00088
VCID: F4ECE92797EDB6B8B54

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## glospete (Feb 1, 2013)

Did you ever get this system to work? It appeals to me to have an optical and acoustic sensor system but it seems to be a major problem.


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

I didn't but someone else did...I think the control unit I was using just isn't compatible


----------



## Gizmo68 (Feb 26, 2012)

Never got mine working either, I know the controller is suitable for 4 OPS sensors but it shows no display on the RNS-E.


----------



## glospete (Feb 1, 2013)

Oh well - it'll be acoustic only then LOL


----------



## Lyons (May 12, 2010)

On a related topic, has anyone retro fitted the OEM PDC system for the rear?


----------



## Adam M (Jan 16, 2006)

Thought I'd resurrect this thread as I am intending to do this full front and rear retrofit. I have the help of a friend IIBen from the A5 forums to have a go at this but I'm most interested in not drilling the front bumper.

The rear has already been drilled for a retrofit but the holes are within 1mm of the oem size. I'm hoping to sort that.

I've bought 8 optical sensors and stick on brackets (from A8) and all looms. I plan to install first. My current module was chosen for rear only, but as mentioned in another thread, weirdly the multiplying has pins populated for front sensors and reverse camera input too. Previously incompatible modules have not had the pins in place.

I'm not banking on it working, just want to get it all installed and then have a go at getting the right module.

Was considering for oem integration, getting a switch panel with a tpms button, coding the car for tpms w henchmen don't gave then using a can pick to use the tpms signal to enable or disable the PDC. Might've be overkill but can picks would be a fun and useful addition anyway. Already got one in the form of the smarttop, what's an extra one between friends?


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

I'm digging up this old thread as I'm just reto-fitting parking sensors to my car.

I've done everything up to connect up the High and Low wires to the CAN bus and power, which is all done at the front of the car.

I have a pic of a left hand drive car (pic below) that shows I need to connect up to the CAN via a connector located just above the brake pedal, but on mine (right hand drive) its not there. Does anyone know if it's still located on the near side where it is pictured on a LHD car? I just want to know it's there before I go removing all the glovebox and stuff.

Cheers


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

The can gateway is at the right of the car mate









On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

ReTTro fit said:


> The can gateway is at the right of the car mate


Cheers, I just replied to your PM before I saw the image you posted above


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

You can tap into the can high / can low on the convenience module mate

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

What years your car again Barry 
I'll tell you the pins

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

ReTTro fit said:


> What years your car again Barry
> I'll tell you the pins


It's an 07, 3.2.

I believe it's pins 6 (low) and 16 (high) from the Gateways 20 pin connector?


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Yes on the gateway it is 








but as mentioned
You can tap into the can on convenience module if you can't find the gateway

On pins 7 & 8 on block G 









On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

Nice, cheers.

So where's the convenience CAN mudule?


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

The convenience module is located where the relays etc are above the accelerator pedal 
It's the module you add the wires for footwell lights etc









On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------

